# Well the rumor is true!!!



## jdomep (Oct 2, 2006)

Little Stevie Irwin is at my best buddies farm and he is adorable!!!

He has his own page at ccminidonks.com




And I will update often!


----------



## HobbsFarm (Oct 2, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Look at that adorable little face!!! I'm so in love!



:



: His eyes look like he doesn't have a care in the world now. I'm so glad he's home! :aktion033: :aktion033: Thanks for the pictures!



: Shannon[/SIZE]


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Oct 2, 2006)

I am so glad he found a good home. He is a sweet boy.......


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Oct 2, 2006)

Stevie is just adorable



: I tried to find him on your site and couldn't? What subject is he under?

Oh, Julie! Abbie plays with balls...lol :aktion033: She is soooo funny!! Everytime I try to get a pic, she busts me and is more interested in me than the ball. LOL...she scares my other donkeys when she plays with the ball. I'll send you a pic as soon as I capture one



: Teri


----------



## tifflunn (Oct 2, 2006)

: He is so sweet!



: Congratulations on your new addition! :bgrin


----------



## iluvwalkers (Oct 2, 2006)

I WOULD LOVE TO JUST SQEEZE HIM! HE IS ADORABLE, THANK YOU FOR SHARING! NIKKI


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 2, 2006)

All I am going to say is



:



:



:




:



:



:



:



:



:



:



: he is just adorable and I am so happy your friend got him. Corinne


----------



## Denali (Oct 2, 2006)

:aktion033: Look at the adorable face!!! :aktion033: Little Stevie Irwin is adorable!! I think you should nickname him Crikey!! :bgrin

Vicki


----------



## jdomep (Oct 3, 2006)

Denali said:


> :aktion033: I think you should nickname him Crikey!! :bgrin
> 
> Vicki


That is Too funny :bgrin

On our first page ccminidonks It says Kari is a donkey foster mom th link is under that


----------



## Shari (Oct 3, 2006)

He is adorable and I am glad you saved him. Know you will have him right as rain in no time! :aktion033:


----------



## Plum Lov'in (Oct 3, 2006)

Ohh, the poor little fellow, he sure has been thru alot for his young age. So glad to hear he is in a loving home now, Jolene


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Oct 3, 2006)

Oooooh Julie...I just read about Stevie 



:



: God Bless him



: I am so happy he has you & your friend...He is cute....and his special ear will add more "Adorable'ness" to him....as time goes on. He must be sooo relieved to have found a home



: Teri


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Nov 22, 2006)

oh his poor ear!!! so glad to see in the website pics that it healed up ok even if it stayed flopped. shades of Eeyore


----------

